

Show HN: virtualjoystick.js : to emulate joystick on touch screen - jerome_etienne
http://learningthreejs.com/blog/2011/12/26/let-s-make-a-3d-game-virtual-joystick/

======
hack_edu
Pretty cool. I'm most impressed by how fast it tracks my movements, just as
fast as if it were native. Gives me hope that web apps can still keep up with
UI on native apps.

~~~
krosaen
Are you on ios? Lags behind my touch on a galaxy nexus.

